# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team

## Petukka

UCI on hyväksynyt (ja julkaissut asian nettisivuillaan 7.2.2013) Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Teamin viralliseksi UCI MTB-Teamiksi. Joukkueessa ajaa Jukka Vastaranta, Sonja Kallio, Valtteri Repo ja Jasmin Kansikas. Tiimi perustettiin syksyllä 2012, myöhemmin Specialized lupautui tarjoamaan tiimille erittäin kilpailukykyisen kaluston. Muina sponsoreina ovat Yodl, Lyyti Oy, Kallisto, Fast, Koni Frey ja Medical Tech.
Tiimi esitellään 19.2.2012 Helsingissä. Lehdistötiedote alla:

LEHDISTÖTIEDOTE


Julkaisuvapaa 19.2.2013 klo 12.30 alkaen




Suomeen yksityisellä rahalla kansainvälisen tason huippu-urheilutalli


”Kun meno käy kovaksi, niin kovat pistää menoksi!”


Julkinen rahoitus kuihtuu ja yhä useampi huippu-urheilun laji laahaa pohjamutia. 
Mitä silloin tekee todellinen suomalainen sisupussi? Hän kuntoutuu onnettomuudesta, pakkaa pyöränsä, kiertää maailmancupin kisoja omaan piikkiin ja samalla polkee kasaan Suomen ensimmäisen kansainvälisen tason ammattilaismaastopyörätallin. Näin toimi huippu-urheilija, Jukka Vastaranta ja 19.2.2013 klo 12.00 Helsingin Aschan Cafe Jugendissa julkaistaan Jukan ja sponsorien voimannäyte. 
Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team hakee olympiamenestystä
Tallin keihäänkärkenä on Rion olympialaisiin tähtäävä Jukka Vastaranta. Muut ammattilaiskuskit ovat Sonja Kallio, Valtteri Repo ja Jasmin Kansikas. 
”Tieni Lontoon Olympialaisiin katkesi ennen kisoja tapahtuneeseen pahaan kaatumiseen, mutta olen toipunut täysin ja olen täynnä kilpailutarmoa ja voitontahtoa. Kokemuksellani ja ammattitaidollani pyrin tosissani Rion Olympialaisiin. Haluan lisäksi auttaa tiimissä nuoria suomalaisia maastopyöräilijöitä kansainväliseen menestykseen.” kertoo tiimin kapteeni Jukka Vastaranta
Kotimaan kisojen dominointi nuorten kuskien tavoite
Tampereen Pyörä-Poikien yhteydessä toimivassa Medilaser-Teamissa  ajaa Vastarannan lisäksi nuoria kotimaassa menestyneitä maastopyöräilijöitä, jotka tähtäävät  maastopyöräilyn kotimaan kilpailuiden dominoinnin lisäksi kansainvälisiin kisoihin, kuten EM-kilpailuihin. Tiimillä on myös maantiepyöräilijöitä, joista etenkin naistiiimiltä odotetaan vahvaa menestystä sekä kotimaassa että kesällä ajettavassa ruotsalaisessa etappikisassa, U6 Cycel Tourissa.
Tiimi on pantu syksyn aikana pystyyn ja innostus jäsenten keskuudessa on kova. Tiimi tukee valmennuksen suunnittelua, järjestää sekä ulkomaan että kotimaan leirejä ja on vuokrannut  Espanjasta talon, johon on tehty jo yli 40 harjoitusviikkovarausta.
Sponsorit haluavat tukea huippuja ja myös lajin suosiota nuorison keskuudessa
Kaikki sponsorit ovat lähteneet mukaan myös aatteellisista syistä. Taustahenkilöt pyrkivät lisäämään maastopyöräilyn suosiota nuorison keskuudessa. Syyt ovat  rationaaliset:  lähes jokaisella nuorella on maastopyörä, harrastukseen ei tarvita kalliita halleja eikä vuoroja, metsät ovat täynnä ajettavaa polkua myös talviaikaan ja lisäksi laji on tarpeeksi tekninen ja vauhdikas nuorison makuun.   Maastopyöräilystä povataankin uutta buumia nuorison keskuudessa. Aikuisväestön keskuudessa maastopyöräily on saanut vahvan jalansijan Keski-Euroopassa ja aalto rantautunee Suomeen lähivuosina. Laji on tehokas sekä nivelystävällinen kuntoilumuoto, eikä oppiminen lopu ikinä. Aina voi ajaa entistä vaikeampi polkuja entistä vaikeammissa keleissä. Laji on yhteiskunnan kannalta erittäin kustannustehokas, terveyttä saadaan lisää ilman yhtään tilarakentamista.
Tiimiä sponsoroivat seuraavat yritykset:
Medilaser, Specialized, Lyyti Oy, Kallisto, Fast Sports Nutrition, Yodl, Koni Frey Photografie
Lisätietoja antavat mielellään,
Jukka Vastaranta            Petri Oksman
Tallin kapteeni            Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team, General Manager
040 7546597            0440 395 222
vastaranta@hotmail.com petri.oksman@medilaser.fi



Tilaisuuteen voi ilmoittautua alla olevasta linkistä:

https://www.lyyti.fi/ilmoittaudu/medilaser_0546

Kovin pitkään ei kannata ilmoittautumista odotella, paikkoja on rajoitetusti!
Tiimin nettisivut tuleavat aukemaan osoitteeseen www.medilaserteam.fi. Joukkueessa ajavat kuljettajat kertovat myös omista kuulumisistaan Facebook-sivuillaan. Sivujen aukeamista on jouduttu odottamaan monenkin syyn takia, tiimiasut ovat yksi luonnollinen syy. Nyt asut ovat kuitenkin tulleet, ja kuvamateriaaliakin ruvetaan saamaan. Kisakalenteri on tehty ja tullaan esittämään esittelytilaisuudessa. 
Viime kautena Tampereen Pyörä-Poikien yhteydessä ajoi Medilaser-Team, joka on siis edelleen olemassa ja ennenkaikkea entistä vahvempana. Tämä on siis eri tiimi kuin UCI-Tiimi, niiden rahoitus tulee hieman eri pohjalta. Tässä ns. Normi-Tiimissä ajaa maastoa Teemu Uusi-Piuhari, Perttu Pärssinen, Samuel Halme, Toni Tähti, Timo Mustikkamaa, Sofia Kansikas, Ari Kansikas, Mikko Nokkonen, Mikko Soukko, Heikki Soukko ja Kimi Vierre. Naisista pääosin maantietä ajaa Miimu Paavola, Eveliina Sarismala, Ainolaura Oksman, Outi Jussila, Sofia Kansikas, Minna Itäpää ja kotimaan kisoissa Jasmin Kansikas. Miehissä maantiellä esiintyy myös  Valtteri Repo, Samuel Halme, Artturi Pensasmaa, Otto Oksman, Kari Kasanen ja Marko Leppämäki.
UCI- ja ns. normi-Tiimin tavoitteena on luoda kuskeille hyviä olosuhteita harjoitteluun ja kilpailemiseen, tukea valmentautumista ja kehittymistä, ylipäätään tutoroida nuoria kilpaurheilijoita entistä parempiin suorituksiin ja auttaa heitä ongelmien ratkaisemissa. Korkeampana motivaationa on pyrkiä lisäämään pyöräilyn suosiota nuorison keskuudessa sekä harrastuksena että kilpaurheiluna.

----------


## Petukka

Linkki UCI:n MTB-Tiimisivulle:

http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...Y2MDE&LangId=1

----------


## Erkko

Tämä on kyllä tosi hieno juttu, mutta...

Mielestäni tuon lehdistötiedotteen teksti on aivan älyttömän raskasta lukea. Siinä on kiusallisia pikkuvirheitä (pilkku, väliviiva ym.) ja tekstin tyyli on enemmän tajunnanvirtaa kuin lehdistötiedotetta. Kannattaisi antaa ammattilaisen tsekata teksti kuntoon. 

Parasta tekstissä on, että siitä paistaa läpi aito innostus pyöräilyyn.

----------


## haedon

Joo, iso käsi jälleen Tampereen suuntaan maastopyöräilyn kehittämisestä. Toivotaan että tallista on apua kansainvälisen tason ajajien kehittämiseksi.

----------


## gts/R

Erittäin hieno juttu! Toivottavasti median edustajat löytävät paikalle sankoin joukoin. Tsemppiä tekemiseen! Taustahenkilöille vinkkinä, että muistakaa pitää jatkuvasti suuri yleisö tietoisena itsestänne ja tekemisistänne, niin mielenkiinto teitä ja lajia kohtaan nousee  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Hieno juttu todella. Toivottavasti tämä on alku jollekin isommalle. Lehdistötiedotteesta olen samaa mieltä Erkon kanssa. Tekstin pitäisi olla julkaisuvalmista. Laadullisesti siis niin hyvää, että copypeistaamalla saa perustan lehtijutulle.

----------


## MTBwannabe

Nyt oikeesti jotain kannustustavaraa, paitoja, juomapulloja yms myyntiin niin päästään tilaamaan ja tukemaan joukkueen toimintaa.

----------


## Petukka

Kiitos palautteista. Risuja ja ruusuja otetaan vastaan. Mitään ihmeitähän tässä ei kuvitella tekevämme, mutta toiminta on jo alkuvaiheessa antanut tiimiläisille paljon. Välitän kritiikin lehdistötiedotteesta eteenpäin. Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että  mainittuihin asioihin pitää kiinittää huomiota. Tuen kyllä tiedotteen tyyliä sillä perusteella, että tarinalla pyritään herättämään median mielenkiintoa. Haluaisimme  toimittajan paikalle tekemään tekemään jutun eikä pelkästään copypastaamaan tiedotetta. Toivottavasti toimittajat kuitenkin näkevät metsän puilta.
Tiimipulloja on tilattu 3000 kappaletta, joten  myynnistä huolimatta niitä riittää mahdollisille lapsenlapsille retkille mehupulloiksi  :Hymy:  Tiimipaitoja on myös parisataa ylimääräistä, joskin valtaosa on nuorisokokoa ja jaetaan seuroille kesän kilpailuihin palkinnoiksi, mutta kyllä niitä muutama myytäväksi riittää. Parhaiten tiimiä tukee tutustumalla sponsoreihin ja käyttämällä niiden palveluita mikäli niiden toiminta ja tuotteet vakuuttaavat.

----------


## Concorde

Aloitetaan topikki ihan virallisesti...


*LEHDISTÖTIEDOTE* 

Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team on ensimmäinen suomalainen kansainvälisen pro-tason yksityisrahoitteinen maastopyörätalli. Talli ja sen kuskit julkistetaan 19.2.2013 klo 12.30 Aschan Cafe Jugendissa Helsingissä.

Tallin kapteenin, ammattipyöräilijä  Jukka Vastarannan lisäksi, tallissa ajavat Sonja Kallio, Valtteri Repo ja nuori suomalainen lupaus Jasmin Kansikas.

Pauli Kiuru, kaikkien aikojen suomalainen triathlonisti, toimii tiimin henkisessä valmennuksessa. Kiuru tietää, mitä ammattilaisura ihmiseltä ja asenteelta vaatii  tähdättäessä maailman huipulle.


*Kohti Rioa* – haussa ensimmäinen olympiapaikka

Tiimi aloittaa kilpailukautensa maaliskuussa Espanjassa ja Sveitsissä. Pitkän tähtäimen päätavoite on Rion Olympialaiset vuonna 2016, jonne pyritään saamaan kaikkien aikojen ensimmäinen suomalainen maastopyöräilyn olympiapaikka. Olympiakisoista haetaan menestystä, ei pelkkää kokemusta.

Lyhyen tähtäimen päätavoite on EM-kisat XCM-lajissa Singenissä, Saksassa. Kesällä joukkue kiertää Keski-Euroopan XCO-kilpailuja ja tähtää lajin EM- ja MM-kisoihin. Kotimaassa tiimi nähdään SM-kisoissa sekä Pohjoismaiden mestaruuskilpailuissa.

Tiimin taustalta löytyvät vahvat tamperelaiset pyöräilyvaikuttajat: Petri Oksman, Mikko Nokkonen, Ari Kansikas ja Timo Mustikkamaa. Pääsponsoreita ovat Medilaser Silmäkirurgia ja Specialized-pyörämerkki. Muut sponsorit ovat Lyyti Oy, Fast urheiluravinteet, Yodl, Koni Frey, MedicalTech ja Kallisto Sportswear.

----------


## J T K

Komeesti tuli YLEn urheiluradiossakin äsken uutista aiheesata, hieno homma o/

----------


## gts/R

Paljon tsemppiä tekemiseen ja menestystä urheilijoille ja taustajoukoillekkin!! 

Kuten kirjoitin siihen aiempaankin topicciin terveisiä tiimin taustahenkilöille, yrittäkää muistakaa meidät tavalliset maastopyöräilijät aktiivisella tiedottamisella tiimin ja sen jäsenten tekemisistä. En tarkoita ainoastaan tuloksia vaan kuvia, videoita, haastatteluja liittyen esmes harjoitteluun tai urheilijoiden elämään ym. ym. Ei aina tarvi olla monen sivun artikkeli vaan joskus pelkkä valokuva etelän leiriltä antaa paljon enemmän  :Hymy: 

Edit: Myös Yle-Urheilun nettisivuilla juttu: http://yle.fi/urheilu/suomeen_ensimm...ytalli/6502441

----------


## Concorde

> Komeesti tuli YLEn urheiluradiossakin äsken uutista aiheesata, hieno homma o/







> Edit: Myös Yle-Urheilun nettisivuilla juttu: http://yle.fi/urheilu/suomeen_ensimm...ytalli/6502441



http://hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/4046-m...ttaytyi-tanaan

Tässähän on menty hienosti bunny-hopilla uutiskynnyksen yli heti alkuunsa  :Hymy:

----------


## Petukka

Tiimin promo oli tänään Helsingissä. Mukava tilaisuus, paikalla oli noin 30 henkeä. Ihan kaikki uutisointi eri foorumeilla ei tarkkaan ottaen pidä paikkaansa, mutta pääpiirteissään asiat ovat oikein.
Nettisivut avataan osoitteessa:
www.medilasermtbteam.com
Tiedämme, että ne ovat vielä kovin valjut, mutta sisältöä järjestetään. Tiimipaitoja ja pulloja tulee myyntiin lähiaikoina. gts/R:n vinkin mukaan pyrimme juuri toimimaan,  urheilijoiden kohdeyleisö on nimenomaan me tavalliset maastopyöräilijät. Vein Signaturesta kuskien pari pyörää näytille ja olivatpa päheitä! 29" täpäri puuttuukin itseltä, pitikö se nyt vielä sellainen hankkia...

----------


## Petukka

Vastarannalle valmennustukea kaudelle 2013
OKO:n alainen Huippu-urheiluyksikkö myönsi kohdennettua valmennustukea Jukka Vastarannalle 7500€. Hienoa että uskoa ja tukea löytyy pääkallopaikaltakin!

----------


## Petukka

http://pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullst...=Latest%20News

Uutinen löytyy kun kun skrollaa melkein pohjille...

----------


## -mustikka-

http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/blogit/jukk...?device=tablet
Jukan blogissa tiimin leiripäivästä ja muustakin...

----------


## Petukka

http://www.medilasermtbteam.com

Jasun ja Valtterin kuulumisia...

----------


## Petukka

http://www.ocisport.net/competicio.p...ge=presentacio
Siitä eka riviltä löytyy 10.3 Banyoles C2 kisa, johon Jasu ja Valtteri osallistuvat. Kuskien mietteitä löytyy nettisaitilta.
Seuraavaksi Valtteri osallistuu pääsiäisenä  Espanjassa VolCat-etappikisaan. Huhtikuussa tahti kiihtyy...

----------


## gts/R

Tsemiä kauden avaukseen! Onko viivalle tulossa yhtä nimekkäitä kisaajia kuten Absalon viime vuonna?

----------


## MTBVespa

> http://www.ocisport.net/competicio.p...ge=presentacio
> Siitä eka riviltä löytyy 10.3 Banyoles C2 kisa, johon Jasu ja Valtteri osallistuvat.



Mitenkähän kisat meni?

----------


## MTBVespa

Valtteri ollu näemmä 54. kokonais tuloksissa 16min voittajaan. Ja Jasmin paras under23 naisissa, ja hienosti naisten kokonaistuloksissa 5. 6min kärkeen. Linkki http://www.ocisport.net/ocisport.php...ificacions&m=g

Siitä on hyvä jatkaa! Toivottavasti kisakuulumisia saa pian jostain lukea.

----------


## akkki

http://www.ocisport.net/arxius/class...mines-elit.doc

http://www.ocisport.net/arxius/class...uci-elites.doc

Ja mtbvespa ehti minuutin ensin!  :Hymy:

----------


## pööräilijä

UCI:n XCO-rankingista kaivettua.

Miehet, Elite

1 (1)
Nino SCHURTER
Switzerland
26
2150


14 (12)
Carlos COLOMA NICOLAS
Spain
31
1121


15 (15)
Maxime MAROTTE
France
26
999


16 (16)
Stéphane TEMPIER
France
26
996



Naiset, Elite

1 (1)
Julie BRESSET
France
23
1962


83 (84)
Lucia VAZQUEZ CRESPO
Spain
27
311


95 (95)
Sandra SANTANYES MURILLO
Spain
34
261


125 (125)
Mercedes PACIOS PUJADO
Spain
29
188



Ainakin haastetta riitti molemmilla  :Hymy:  Raportteja olis kiva lukea, vaikka niinku heti  :Hymy:  

Valtterilla oli vastassa maailman huipulta ajajia, Top20 kuskeja. Jasulla vastassa selvästi vanhempia naisia! Voittaja rankingissa sijalla 95 ja kakkonen sijalla 83. Siinä riitti myös vastusta! Kaikki kierrokset saivat ajaa! Etenkin Jasun ajo vaikuttaa todella lupaavalta! JES!  :Hymy:

----------


## Petukka

Juttelin äsken lyhyesti tiimin kanssa, ennen kuin lähtivät ajamaan 500km takaisin BB-taloon, joksi kutsuvat La Nucian kolhoosia. Nettisaitilla on muutama lyhyt kommentti....Pidempiä tarinoita odotellessa...
Arska kävi huoltohommien ohessa ajamassa M50-sarjassa neljänneksi, sanoinkin että ei ole häpeä hävitä hänelle, toistaiseksi  :Hymy: 
Hyvä kisakauden startti, loistava ajo Jasulta ja Valttukin pääsi pois potilasosastolta, hyvä ajo kovassa seurassa. Seuraavaksi Valttu starttaa pääsiäisenä VolCat-etappikisassa, saa nähdä onko perjantai pitkä?

----------


## pööräilijä

Tiimin sivuilta voi lukea lyhyine kommentteineen kisasta lisää!

http://medilaser.wpengine.com/jasmin-kansikas-avasi-maastopyorakauden-voitolla-espanjassa/

----------


## gts/R

> Tiimin sivuilta voi lukea lyhyine kommentteineen kisasta lisää!
> 
> http://medilaser.wpengine.com/jasmin-kansikas-avasi-maastopyorakauden-voitolla-espanjassa/



Hienoa Jasu ja Valtteri! Hieno kauden avaus ja tästä on hyvä jatkaa! Ja UPEETA koko tiimi + taustajoukot, kun jo kisapäivänä on raportti netissä! Kannatusosasto kiittää! Mutta ettei nyt ihan täydellistä vielä olis, niin kuva ois kiva  :Vink:

----------


## pööräilijä

Tähän hätään heitän äkkiä Tiimin esittelytilaisuudesta kuvan. Tietenkin kisakuvat olis POP, mutta äkkiä datasiirto tulee ongelmaksi. Ja jos 6h ajaa kisapaikalta kämpälle, tarkoittaa sitä, että ovat kohta vasta perillä. Joten ootellaan  :Hymy: 

Kuvassa vasemmalta, Ari Kansikas, Jasmin Kansikas, Valtteri Repo ja pyöränä Specialized Fate

Ja tästä YLE:n noteeraus. http://yle.fi/urheilu/jasmin_kansika...njassa/6531766

----------


## gts/R

> Tähän hätään heitän äkkiä Tiimin esittelytilaisuudesta kuvan.



No siinähän sitä tuli, thanks Perttu!  :Hymy:

----------


## pööräilijä

Jasmin Kansikas


Vasemmalla keskellä Ari Kansika kiipee mäkeä



Linkki Ocisportin Facebook albumiin https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0785434&type=3

----------


## pööräilijä

Eka kisa ja eka voitto! Jasmin voitti Naiset U23 sarjan ja pääsi podiumille! Tästä likasta kuullaan vielä tän kauden aikana paljon!

----------


## YT

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/firs...team-presented

----------


## pööräilijä

Ja Valtteri Repo!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> eka kisa ja eka voitto! Jasmin voitti naiset u23 sarjan ja pääsi podiumille! Tästä likasta kuullaan vielä tän kauden aikana paljon!



hienoa!!! Hyvä  :Hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

> Nyt oikeesti jotain kannustustavaraa, paitoja, juomapulloja yms myyntiin niin päästään tilaamaan ja tukemaan joukkueen toimintaa.



Samaa asiaa, lahinna paitoja aloin kyselemaan, mutta mtbwb oli yli kuukauden edella...

----------


## Petukka

> Samaa asiaa, lahinna paitoja aloin kyselemaan, mutta mtbwb oli yli kuukauden edella...



Nyt tuli tiimipaidat postissa kotiin! Huomenna vien ne R-Tech:iin, sieltä niitä saa paikanpäältä ja nettikaupasta. Odottakaa kuitenkin keskiviikkoon  :Hymy:  Huomioikaa myös että R-Tech on muuttanut Tampereella Ikean viereen.
Juomapullot on vielä linjastolla, mutta Tomppa on luvannut ne tuota pikaa....

----------


## aatos

Jes jes, pyöräkauppa metsän keskellä. Sieltä niitä saa. Nopeimmat on jo fanipaitansa hankkinut  :Hymy:

----------


## Talisker

> ...Nopeimmat on jo fanipaitansa hankkinut



Joo, ja vetänyt se päällä KanuunaSpiningiä ja kiivennyt vuorille  :Hymy:  .

----------


## kontio

käyn heti hakemassa kannatuspullot ku niitä vaan saa, ilmoitelkaahan ketjuun sitten.

----------


## Petukka

Tiimipullot ovat postissa ja perillä ensi viikolla. Ilmoitellaan, kunhan ovat jossain hyllyssä. On niitä ainakin riittävästi  :Hymy: 
Valttu lähti tänä aamuna Vol Cat:iin, huomenna aamulla starttaa kolmen päivän etappikisa. Blogissa löytyy juttua.
Jukka avaa kauden 1.4 Saksassa Bundesliigassa C1-kisassa.

----------


## Petukka

VolCat Stage Race, Espanja 29-31.3.2013
Stage 1: Igualada-Manresa 60km,  nousua 1600m
Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Teamin Valtteri Repo osallistuu pääsiäisenä kolmipäiväiseen maastopyöräilyn etappikisaan Barcelonassa. Kilpailun taso on kova, osallistujia oli 415 kpl, joukossa mm. XCM:n hallitseva maailmanmestari sekä Euroopan mestari vuodelta 2011.
Ensimmäisen päivän reitti Igualada-Manresa oli pituudeltaan 60km ja sisälsi nousua 1600m. " Reitti oli ehkä hienoin ajamani kilpailu, tosi upeita polkuja", totesi Repo kisan jälkeen.
Kahden kilometrin neutraalimatkan jälkeen alkoi pituudeltaan 20 km ylämäki, jota seurasi  jyrkkä viiden kilometrin laskuosuus. Etapin loppuosa oli pääosin alamäkeä ja polkua, mutta väliin mahtui raskaita ja jyrkkiä ylämäkiäkin. Revon mukaan kilpailun alku oli vaikea, fiilis olisi ollut ajaa lujaa, mutta elimistö oli vaan tukossa ja tuntui kuin olisi ajanut seinään. ”Oli  vaan pakko odotella että lähtee kulkemaan, kuten lähtikin. Pääsin hyvään vauhtiin ja nostin hyvin sijoitustani kunnes meni rengas. Korjaustöihin meni viitisen minuuttia, sitten pääsin matkaan ohittelemaan samoja kuskeja toiseen kertaan.  Hitaampien kuskien ohitteluun kyllä tuhertui aikaa, koska poluilla oli ahdasta. Lopussa kulki tosi hyvin ja odotan huomiselta, vielä pidemmältä etapilta parempaa sijoitusta”, totesi Repo.  Voittajalta, Portugalin Oliveiralta,  kului etappiin aikaa 2:36. Toisena oli Venäjän Alexy Medvdev ja kolmantena Elia Silvestri. Valtteri Revolla kului etappiin aikaa 2.57 ja sijoitus oli tänään 39.
Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Teamin lehdistötiedote

----------


## Petukka

http://www.ocisport.net/ocisport.php...icies&new=1102

----------


## pööräilijä

*Maastopyöräilijä Valtteri Repo toisen etapin 14. Volcatissa 30..3.2013*

Stage 2: Manresa-Cardona, 75km, nousua 2200m

Eilen hitaasta alusta ja rengasrikosta kärsinyt Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Teamin Repo paikkasi asemiaan toisen päivän hyvällä ajolla. ”Alkulämpö oli hyvä ja ajo kulki tänään alusta asti ihan eri malliin. Vauhti oli tänäänkin tosin heti alussa kova, ja jäin suosiolla kakkosryhmään. Nousujen alettua vauhti hiljeni ja päätin lähteä omia teitäni, eikä kukaan kakkosryhmästä pystynyt seuraamaan. Ajoinkin loppukisan yksikseni poimien selkiä aina välillä varsinkin ylämäissä. Rata oli liukas ja märkä, joten kokemus suomalaisista kuraränneistä oli eduksi, lisäksi Spessu toimi kuin unelma”, totesi Repo.

Ensimmäisen 2km:n neutraalimatkan jälkeen alkoi erittäin nopea pääosin metsäautoteistä ja sileistä poluista koostuva 20km osuus. Seuraavaksi oli n. 14 kilometrin pituinen jyrkkä nousu. Kilometrien 44 ja 52 välillä oli jyrkkä, kivisiä ja teknisiä polkuja sisältävä lasku, siitä eteenpäin reitin profiilissa oli vaihtelevasti laskua ja jyrkkiäkin nousupätkiä. Kilpailun voittajaksi selvisi tänään Espanjan Juan Pedro Trujillo. Rengasrikonkin 52 km:n kohdalla kärsinyt kilpailun johtaja Portugalin Tiago Oliveira kamppaili loppukirissä kakkostilasta kreikkalaisen maailmanmestari Perikliksen kanssa, mutta joutui loppusuoralla taipumaan säilyttäen silti kokonaiskilpailun johtonsa. Voittajalta kului etappiin aikaa 3:20. Valtterin Revon aika oli 3;35 ja sijoitus tänään 14. Kokonaiskilpailussa hän on toisen päivän jälkeen sijalla 21.

”Olen tyytyväinen päivän ajooni, vauhdinjako onnistui hyvin. Olo on kuin olisi jyrän alle jäänyt, mutta eiköhän tästä huomiseksi toivuta, luvassa on kolmipäiväisen kisan jyrkimmät nousut ja odotan niitä mielenkiinnolla”, kommentoi Repo lopuksi.

_- Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Teamin lehdistötiedote

_

Valtteri Repo maalissa juomassa kokista.

----------


## xtrainer80

Ketturepolainenhan on iskussa. Way to go!

----------


## kaakko

Mahtavasti ajettu. Hienoa nähdä, että tulosta tulee heti alkukaudesta. Varmasti nostaa uskoa omaan tekemiseen kun pärjää kansainvälisissäkin kisoissa mukavasti. Täytyy antaa myös kiitosta tiimille hyvistä kisaraporteista. Raportit on ollu luettavissa jopa samana päivänä, kun kisa on ajettu. Helpottaa huomattavasti tavallisen pyöräilyn seuraajan urakkaa kun tulokset ja raportit on heti luettavissa, eikä niitä tarvitse netistä lähteä metsästämään. Tämä pitää varmasti myös ihmisten mielenkiintoa yllä tiimiä ja kuskeja kohtaan kun kuulumisia tulee säännöllisesti. Ei muuta kun Valtterille onnea huomisellekin etapille ja Jukalle kauden avaukseen 1.4.

----------


## MTBVespa

Hyvin on Vallu ajanu. Tsemiä vimppa päivään! Huippu raportointia kyl tiimiltä.

----------


## ar

> Täytyy antaa myös kiitosta tiimille hyvistä kisaraporteista. Raportit on ollu luettavissa jopa samana päivänä, kun kisa on ajettu. Helpottaa huomattavasti tavallisen pyöräilyn seuraajan urakkaa kun tulokset ja raportit on heti luettavissa, eikä niitä tarvitse netistä lähteä metsästämään. Tämä pitää varmasti myös ihmisten mielenkiintoa yllä tiimiä ja kuskeja kohtaan kun kuulumisia tulee säännöllisesti.



Sama. Hienoa, että raportoidaan.

----------


## pööräilijä

*Volcatin viimeinen etappi kaikista raskain, Valtteri Repo 22.*

Stage 3: Sant Llorenc de Morunys-La Coma, 36km, nousua 1700m

Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Teamin Valtteri Repo ajoi Vol Cat Stage Race:n kolmipäiväisen etappikisan viimeisen päivän, joka päättyi La Comaan. Matkan kokonaispituus oli vain 36km, mutta siihen sisältyi nousua 1700 m. Kahden kilometrin neutraalimatkan jälkeen alkoi koko etappikisan lyhyin ja jännittävin osuus. Kilometrien 2 ja 6 välillä nousua oli n. 400m, jota seurasi laskua kilometri 8:n kohdalle, josta aloitettiin uusi 300m:n nousu. Matkan 15-19 kilometrit olivat jyrkkää laskua, jota seurasi lyhyt tasainen osuus, kunnes noustiin jälleen kilometrien 21-27 km väli yhteensä noin 500 metriä. Tästä eteenpäin kahden kilometrin lyhyen laskun jälkeen alkoi viimeinen kolmen kilometrin pituinen nousu, jota seurasi yhtä pitkä tosi nopea lasku. Kisa päättyi teknisen osuuden jälkeen La Coman kaupunkiin. Kisan tahdin määräsi heti alusta asti hallitseva maratonin maailmanmestari, Kreikan Periklis, joka johti kisaa alusta loppuun. Voittomarginaali toiseksi tulleeseen Ivan Diaziin oli kolme minuuttia ja Portugalin Oliveiraan 3.38. Kokonaiskilpailun voittaja oli Oliveira, toiseksi tuli Medvedev ja kolmanneksi Trujillo. Valtteri Revon sijoitus tämän päivän etapilla oli 22. , eroa kärkeen 17 minuuttia.

-Tänään oli tiukka startti, heti neutraalimatkan jälkeen vedettiin alamäkeen 70km/h pari minuuttia, jonka jälkeen alkoi ensimmäinen neljän kilometrin nousu keskijyrkkyydeltään 10%. Koko kisa oli kuin ylipitkä XCO-kilpailu, raastavia nousuja ja jyrkkiä, teknisiä laskuja. Ajoin suurimman osan matkaa samassa porukassa, välillä pääsin karkuun, välillä minut ajettiin kiinni. Loppuun asti ajettiin hampaat irvessä ja maalissa oli melko tyhjä olo, kommentoi Repo viimeistä etappia.

Kokonaiskilpailun tulokset:
1. Tiago Oliveira BICIS ESTEVE
2. Alexey Medvdev TEAM FULL DYNAMIX
3. Juan Pedro Trujillo WILD WOLF TREK RACING
….
20. Valtteri Repo MEDILASER-SPECIALIZED MTB-TEAM

-Etukäteen ajattelin ajavani 15:sta joukkoon, mutta ensimmäisen etapin ongelmat söivät harmittavasti tulosta. Kisaa edeltävän kuukauden olen harjoitellut Espanjassa, mutta eihän siinä ajassa ihmeitä tehdä. Maailman kärki on kuitenkin ahkeran harjoittelun avulla saavutettavissa, vasta kolmatta ja ensimmäistä kansainvälistä kauttaan kilpaileva Repo toteaa. Pyöräilyn pariin hän siirtyi juoksun ja suunnistuksen parista.
-Mukava nähdä miten päätavoitteeni, eli XCM-kisat sujuvat. Niissä nousut ovat pitempiä, kuten kokonaismatkakin. Harjoiteluni on tähdännyt nimenomaan XCM-kisoissa menestymisen, mutta Volcat Stage Race oli hieno kokemus ja hyvin järjestetty kisa, kommentoi Repo lopuksi.


_Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team lehdistötiedote

_

*3. Etapin tulokset*
*1 2* *PERIKLIS,Ilias*
*ELITE*
*TEAM FULL DYNAMIX*
*02:04:16*




*2 4 DIAZ,Iván*
*ELITE*
*CULTBIKES-SPECIALIZED*
*02:07:27*
*3:11 min.*



*3 14 OLIVEIRA,Tiago jorge*
*ELITE*
*BICIS ESTEVE*
*02:07:54*
*3:38 min.*



*22 21 REPO,Valtteri*
*ELITE*
*TEAM MEDILASER SPECIALIZED*
*02:21:36*
*17:20 min.*




*
Kokonaistulokset*
*1.-   14  OLIVEIRA,Tiago jorge*
*ELITE*
*BICIS ESTEVE*
*08:08:40*


*2.-    3  MEDVDEV,Alexey*
*ELITE*
*TEAM FULL DYNAMIX*
*08:12:12*
*3:32*

*3.-   10  TRUJILLO,Juan pedro*
*ELITE*
* WILD WOLF TREK PRO RACING*
*08:14:39*
*5:59*

*20.-   21  REPO,Valtteri*
*ELITE*
*TEAM MEDILASER SPECIALIZED*
*08:54:45*
*46:05*

----------


## Petukka

http://www.ocisport.net/ocisport.php...ificacions&m=g

----------


## pööräilijä

Ykkösetapilta



(c) VOLCAT https://www.facebook.com/Volcatbtt

Kakkosetapilta



(c) VOLCAT https://www.facebook.com/Volcatbtt

Kolmosetapin maaliintulo



(c) VOLCAT https://www.facebook.com/Volcatbtt

----------


## Flatus

Nyt on Valttu kirjotellu rapsaa tiimin blogiin:
http://medilaser.wpengine.com/valtterin-blogi-volcat/

Hyvin kyllä nousee mäet, se tuli todettua jo joululoman treenileirillä Torreviejan suunnalla. Silloin jäin maantiekalustolla kuin nalli kalliolle jokasessa mäessä.

----------


## akkki

Mahtavaa ajoa ja pakko arvostaa noita ajohanskoja!  :Hymy:

----------


## haedon

> Mahtavaa ajoa ja pakko arvostaa noita ajohanskoja!



Joskus kokeillut samanlaisia ja ainakin märällä muuttuivat vähän lötköiksi. Muuten ihan toimivat. Kämmenpuolellahan niissä on sellainen pitävä kumipinta.

----------


## akkki

Jukka 20. ja Jasmin 24. saksan bundesligan kisassa Münsningenissä

http://services.datasport.com/2013/mtb/bl/muensingen

----------


## jaakkoso

> Joskus kokeillut samanlaisia ja ainakin märällä muuttuivat vähän lötköiksi. Muuten ihan toimivat. Kämmenpuolellahan niissä on sellainen pitävä kumipinta.



Pakko kommentoida, että noita puutarhasormikkaita on monenlaista sorttia. Osa on märällä ihan onnettomia kun taas toisissa pito vaan paranee.

----------


## -mustikka-

Jasu oli 8. U23 sarjassa ja kokonaiskilpailun 24.
Edellä todella kovan luokan kuskeja, useampi MM ja Olympiamitalisti. Eli todella hyvin kulkee Jasun ajo.
Linkissä Medilaser-kuskien sijoitukset:
http://services.datasport.com/2013/m...gen/LANDFI.HTM

----------


## Petukka

Lehdistötiedote 14.4.2013


Vastaranta ja Kansikas XCO:n Bundesliigassa
Maastopyöräilyn olympiaformaatin eli XCO:n yhden kovatasoisemmin sarjan, Saksan Bundesliigan, osakilpailu ajettiin Munsingenissä. Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Teamistä kilpailussa kautensa avasi Jukka Vastaranta, naisissa  Jasmin Kansikas ajoi tätä kovaa sarjaa ensimmäistä kertaa. Kilpailuun osallistuivat sekä miesten että naisten sarjojen maailman kärkiajajat.
Viime kaudella maraton- eli XCM-kilpailuihin keskittynyt Vastaranta joutui rankingpisteiden puuttuessa starttaamaan takarivistä, mutta onnistui ensimmäisessä mäessä nousemaan kilpailun kärkeen.
–Voimaa on kyllä nyt paljon, liikaakin. Vauhdissa löytyy, mutta liika voima kostautuu hapotuksella. Tilanne normalisoituu kunhan kisoja saadaan alle. Sveitsissä on ollut niin kylmä, ettei ole voinut pitkiä lenkkejä ajaa, mutta avauskisa meni mukavasti, - totesi Vastaranta.
Kuuden kierroksen kisassa Vastaranta oli lopputuloksissa 20. jääden voittajalle, Brasilian Avancinille  3.18
Naisten sarjassa 19-vuotias Jasmin Kansikas pääsi ajamaan maailman huippuja vastaan. -Ajooni olen tyytyväinen, mutta vauhtia pitää vielä saada lisää.  Samat ajajat ovat ensi viikonloppuna vastassa, ja silloin pyritään laittamaan järjestystä uusiksi - totesi Kansikas. Tämän päivän kilpailussa Kansikas oli 23-vuotiaiden 8. ja naisten sarjassa 24.


Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Teamin lehdistötiedote

----------


## Concorde

Isoa peukkua Medilaseristeille Saksaan!  Niin ja tsemppistä Hösbachiin ens viikonlopulle!

----------


## Petukka

Mutapainia ja lumisotaa!

21.4 ajettiin Bundesliigan HC-kisat Heubachissa. Kisassa ajoi F U23 Medilaser-Specializedin Jasmin Kansikas ja Naisten Elitesarjassa KorsKa:n Noora Kanerva. Miehissä U-23 sarjassa ajoivat Medilaser Teamin Perttu Pärssinen ja Teemu Uusi-Piuhari. Edeltävänä päivänä eli lauantaina, hobby sarjaan starttasi MT:n Timo Mustikkamaa.
Hors Category on heti Maailman Cupista seuraava taso, joten 4.1km:n rata olikin varsin vaativa, nousua oli 230 metriä yhtä soittoa ja heti perään sama alas alta kilometrin matkalla. Laskuosuus oli osittain paikallinen DH-rata, laskuosuuksien nimiä oli mm. Bones Valley ja Zero Drop.
Suomalaiset harjoittelivat rataa kisaa edeltävällä viikolla, mutta kaksi vuorokautta ennen kisaa alkanut sade muutti olosuhteet kuivasta täysin mutapainiksi. Kilpailun jälkeen ajajat punnitsivat pyöriään, niiden paino vaihteli välillä 15-17kg!
Naisissa molemmat ajajat pitivät keliä vaikeana, koska sekä ylä-että alamäet ajettiin kurarännissä, jalkautumisen jälkeen polkimia ei tahtonut saada kiinni, eivätkä vaihteet toimineet optimaalisesti. Mutta olosuhteet olivat tietysti kaikille samat, totesi Jasmin Kansikas.. Vaihteiden ja mudan kanssa taisteli myös Noora Kanerva, joka kisan jälkeen totesi kokemusta tulleen, vaikkei Heubachin olosuhteet kovin järkeviltä tuntuneetkaan.
Naisten Elitesarjassa Jasmin oli 33. ja  Noora Kanerva 34.
Miesten U23-sarjassa Medilaser Teamin Perttu Pärssinen kertoi ajaneensa hyvän kisan, ja sai kovassa seurassa ajaa täydet kierrokset ollen sijoitukseltaan 52. Pertun mukaan erityisesti ylämäet menivät mukavasti, eli voimaharjoittelu tuntui tuottaneen tulosta. Saman teamin Teemu Uusi-Piuhari ajoi yhdessä Pertun kanssa, mutta joutui taipumaan ja oli sarjan 67.
Timo Mustikkamaa oli M40-sarjan kärkikahinoissa mukana, mutta antoi tasoitusta mudan vuoksi rikkoutuneen takavaihtajan takia, ja juoksi viimeisen kierroksen ollen silti  5.

Tulokset löytyvät täältä:
http://services.datasport.com/2013/mtb/bl/heubach/#Marke1

Jukka Vastarannan kisaohjelmassa ollut Sveitsin EKZ  XCO-kilpailu peruttiin lumisateen vuoksi.  Pari päivää ennen Zurichissä oli vielä 28 astetta lämmintä, mutta edellisenä päivänä kisapaikalle satoi 30cm lunta, joten kisa jouduttiin perumaan.
Jukan seuraava startti on 28.4  Kemptenissä oleva 78km:n pituinen XCM-kilpailu jonka jälkeen 5.5 on Garda-järvellä Rocky Mountain Bike Marathon.  Tämän jälkeen 12.5 onkin yksi kauden päätavotteista, XCM EM-kilpailut Singenissä, Saksassa.
Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Teamin ajajista Singenin EM-kilpailuun osallistuvat kaikki ajajat: Jukka Vastaranta, Sonja Kallio, Valtteri Repo ja Jasmin Kansikas.

----------


## Petukka

Vastaranta voittoon Saksassa, Repo lunasti MM-paikan


Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Teamin maastopyöräilijöillä oli tänään onnistunut kilpailupäivä. Jukka Vastaranta ajoi kauden ensimmäisen maastopyörämaratonin Kemptenissä, Saksassa. Reitin pituus oli 78km, nousumetrejä kertyi 1500m ja osallistujia oli noin 600kpl.
Reitti ajettiin kahtena lenkkinä. Vastaranta kertoi melko pian muodostuneen kymmenen ajajan ryhmän, jossa kilpailun voitto ratkaistiin. –Iskin noin 20km ennen maalia, vain Saksan XCM-mestari Kaufmann pysyi kyydissä. Yritin useampaan otteeseen tiputtaa miestä siinä onnistumatta, joten loppukiriinhän se meni ja olin siinä vahvempi- totesi tyytyväinen Vastaranta kisan jälkeen. Miehen seuraava kilpailu on Rocky Mountain-maratoni Gardajärvellä ensi viikonloppuna, jossa myös kilpailun voitto on tavoitteena.  Gardan jälkeen onkin kauden päätavoite, XCM EM-kilpailut Singenissä, Saksassa.

Valtteri Repo ajoi tänään XCM Espanjan mestaruuskilpailuissa Sabinanigossa. Kisareitti jouduttiin lyhentämään kylmän ilman vuoksi, korkein nousu jouduttiin jättämään väliin ajajien turvallisuuden takia.
-Kisa lähti vauhdikkaasti, ensimmäiset 15km ajettiin mutavellissä 33km/h keskivauhdilla. Ajoin 21:n ajajan ryhmässä, kunnes tekniset kivikkopätkät hajottivat ryhmän palasiin. Jouduin täyttämään eturenkaani kesken kivikon, mutta sain tehtyä  sen nopeasti. Loppulaskuissa kädet olivat kylmän kelin ja rankan kivikon takia kovilla,  mutta lopputuloksissa olin 18.  ja tällä sijoituksella sain paikan XCM MM-kilpailuihin, totesi tyytyväinen Repo kilpailun jälkeen. Espanjasta Valtteri Repo suuntaa Saksaan toukokuussa pidettäviä EM-kisoja varten.

----------


## pikkukettu

Upeeta! Hienoa! Onnittelut pojille  :Vink:

----------


## pööräilijä

Kuva: Jaakko Sorvisto

----------


## Petukka

Tässä voi jo ruveta tutkimaan Singenin EM-kisojen tietoja:
http://www.singen-bike-marathon.de/de/

----------


## maalinni

Jannuillahan on lasit päässä, vaikka Medilaser mainostaa, että "aja ilman laseja"  :Vink:

----------


## J T K

Ei taida Medilaserkaan sentään kyetä estämään ravan, kivien, pölyn, kimalaisten, kolibrien, sun muiden kottaraisten osumista silmiin kisojen aikana..

hyvin on homma lähtenyt liikkeelle ja onnea tähänastisista onnistumisista!

----------


## maalinni

> Ei taida Medilaserkaan sentään kyetä estämään ravan, kivien, pölyn, kimalaisten, kolibrien, sun muiden kottaraisten osumista silmiin kisojen aikana..
> 
> hyvin on homma lähtenyt liikkeelle ja onnea tähänastisista onnistumisista!



Sen takia huvittaakin niiden mainonta alan lehdissä, kun ne ajolasit on kuitenkin pakolliset.

----------


## J T K

Näin silmälasipäisenä kävisin kyllä leikkauttamassa öögat välittömästi jos vain krooninen köyhyys hellittäisi. Helppoa se on niillä, jotka _näkevät_ ilman laseja ja voivat vapaasti valita mitkä tahansa vahvuuksittomat ajolasit suojaamaan silmiä.

----------


## villef

Onko nuo gripshiftit noissa Jukan nousukahvoissa?

----------


## gts/R

> Onko nuo gripshiftit noissa Jukan nousukahvoissa?



Takavaihtajalle näkyy olevan gripshift, edessä on vain 1 ratas. Mutta eihän tuo grippari nousukahvassa ole vaan normaalisti tangossa?

----------


## Petukka

Jannuillahan on lasit päässä, vaikka Medilaser mainostaa, että "aja ilman laseja"  :Vink: 
Sen takia huvittaakin niiden mainonta alan lehdissä, kun ne ajolasit on kuitenkin pakolliset.

Hienoa, että palstalla keskustellaan! 
Koska olen olosuhteiden pakosta ahkerin postaaja, kommentoin vain sen verran, että mainostamme: NÄE ilman silmälaseja Emme mainosta, että ammu raketteja ilman suojalaseja tai aja maastopyörää terävien kuusenoksien seassa ilman suojalaseja.
Vaikka kaikki muu paitsi maastopyöräily on turhaa, sitä turhuutta on valitettavasti useimmilla enemmän kuin tarpeellista, joten voi olla että laserleikkauksista sittenkin on iloa. Valtulta voi kysyä, kumpi on mukavampaa: piilareilla vai ilman  :Hymy: 
Mutta se siitä, siirrytään asiaan.
Ensi viikonloppuna Jukka ajaa Gardajärvellä 100km 4000m nousua sisältävän maratonin. Mielenkiintoista nähdä miten tuollainen profiili menee. Kisasta on viikko aikaa palautua Singenin EM-kisoihin. Kisan kotisivun linkki onkin edellä, tosi kovaa porukkaa viivalla! Valtterista olikin juttua Hevoskuurin haastattelussa ja Jasu kirjoitti blogia tiimin nettisaitilla.

----------


## Petukka

Vastaranta viides Gardan huikeatasoisessa XCM-kilpailussa!


Medilaser-Specialized-tallin kapteeni Jukka Vastaranta osallistui  5.5 . Garda-järvellä ajettuun XCM-kilpailuun. Matkan kokonaispituus oli 105 km, nousua reitille tuli n. 4000m. Kilpailun lähtöviivalla starttasi lukuisia Euroopan mestareita ja MM-mitalisteja.  Kilpailun voitti itävaltalainen mm. Maailman- ja Euroopanmestaruuden XCM:ssä voittanut Alban Lakata ajalla 4h20min. Toiseksi tuli viime viikonloppuna Vastarannalle Kemptenissä taipumaan joutunut hallitseva Saksan mestari Markus Kaufmann, kolmanneksi sveitsiläinen Urs Hube, jolla on tilillään mm. MM-pronssia, Sveitsin XCM-mestaruus sekä lukuisia maratonvoittoja mm. Dolomite Superbikessa.  Neljänneksi tuli tsekkiläinen Kristian Hynek joka on voittanut Euroopan mestaruuden ja MM-pronssia. Viidenneksi sijoittui loistavalla ajolla EM-hopeamitalisti Jukka Vastaranta 10 minuuttia voittajalle jääneenä.
-Kyllä oli raaka kilpailu, osallistuin ensimmäistä kertaa Gardajärven XCM-kilpailuun.  Ensimmäiseen 15km pitkään mäkeen iskettiin tosi lujaa, sen jälkeen oli  300:sta lähtijästä kymmenen miestä pelissä mukana. Seuraavaan 10km:n  mäen jälkeen voitosta taisteli enää viisi miestä, koko ajan piti ajaa maksimivauhtia. Alamäetkin oli kuulemma tehty uusiksi, ne olivat teknisiä kivikoita, iskua tuli siinäkin koko ajan joten lepoa ei ollut missään vaiheessa. Olen ajooni tässä seurassa erittäin tyytyväinen. Superhuoltaja Sonja piti nesteissä, tien  ollessa suljettu hän juoksi vuoren yli 7km seuraavalle huoltopaikalle, ehti juuri ajoissa!
Ensi viikonlopun Euroopan mestaruuskilpailu on luonteeltaan täysin erilainen. Siellä mäet ovat lyhyempiä, joten vauhti tulee olemaan hurja. Uskon ison ryhmän pysyvän kyydissä melko pitkään, panostan voimaan ja nopeuteen. Voi olla että menee loppukirikamppailuun, uskon mahdollisuuksiini –kommentoi tyytyväinen Jukka Vastaranta autosta matkalla kotiinsa Sveitsiin.

Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team

----------


## pööräilijä

Kuvat: Perttu Pärssinen

----------


## xtrainer80

Jukalla on näköjään tanko kaventunut aika reilusti (ellei kuvat hämää), viime kauden ajokuvissa ajoasento näytti paljon leveämmältä. Ilmeisesti kahvakuulailu on tuonut tulosta, ja voimaa on nyt niin paljon että jaksaa kapeammallakin stongalla vääntää eteenpäin kivikossa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

Tuore huhu kertoo, että Jasmin Kansikas on XCM:n Euroopan mestari! Onnea!!

Tuloslistan mukaan sallistujia U23-naisissa oli tosin vain neljä, mikä kyllä kuulostaa merkilliseltä..?

----------


## pööräilijä

*Singenin XCM  EM-kisojen rankalla radalla hurja vauhti!

*Jasmin Kansikas N-23 EM-kultaa, Vastaranta 15., Repo 52.


Maastopyöräilyn maratonmatkan XCM (=Cross Country Marathon) Euroopan mestaruuskilpailut ajettiin alppimaisemissa Singenissä, Saksassa, 12.5.2013. Kilpailumatkana miehillä oli 94km (nousumetrejä 2100), naisilla 75km (nousumetrejä 1550).  EM-kilpailun lisäksi päivän aikana ajettiin harrastesarjat, joten osanottajia kokonaisuudessaan oli yli 1000 kpl. Edellisenä päivänä samassa paikassa ajettiin Saksan mestaruudesta XCE-sarjassa.


Suomen Pyöräilyunioni valitsi kisoihin kolmihenkisen joukkueen,  miesten Pro-sarjaan Jukka Vastarannan ja Valtteri Revon, N 23-vuotiaisiin Jasmin Kansikkaan.  Tänä keväänä Jukka Vastaranta voitti Kemptenin maratonin Saksassa ja oli Gardan XCM-kisassa viides. Valtteri Repo kilpaili kevään aikana Espanjassa, oli Volcat-etappikisassa 21. ja XCM Espanjan mestaruuskisoissa 18. Jasmin Kansikas voitti U 23-sarjan XCO-kilpailun Banyolessa Espanjassa.


Etukäteen Vastaranta arvioi lähdöllä olevan erittäin suuren merkityksen, Singenin maraton on tunnetusti erittäin nopea. Taakse joutuminen takia kärki voi päästä karkuun, eikä sen kiinni saaminen tällä reitillä ole helppoa.  Valtteri Revon tavoitteena on sijoittua Euroopan Top 20-ryhmään. -Jalat tuntuvat hyviltä ja lähden luottavaisena kisaan- kommentoi Repo.  Ryhmän kuopuksen, 19-vuotias Jasmin Kansikaan, tavoitteena on ajaa elämänsä paras maratonkisa, pärjätä N 23-ryhmän lisäksi hyvin myös naisten sarjassa.


Singenin EM-rata on nopea, ja keskivauhdin arvioitiin nousevan kovaksi koska reitiltä puuttuivat varsinaiset alppinousut vaikkakin nousut Suomen mittapuissa ovat rankkoja. Kisaa edeltävänä päivänä satoi vettä ja rakeita, sade jatkui kilpailupäivänä.


Naisten alle 23-vuotiaiden sarjassa Suomen 19-vuotias Jasmin Kansikas ajoi kärjessä hopeamitalistin kanssa koko kisan, mutta jätti kilpakumppanin toisella kierroksella voittaen yli 3:n minuutin marginaalilla. Naisten Pro-sarjassa  Jasmin sijoittui sijalle 15.


-Aivan kauhea kisa, olin kyllä tosi väsynyt, mutta päätin iskeä kun kaverilla oli heikko hetki ja sinne se jäi! En voi uskoa että sijoitus on näin upea, olen tosi onnellinen!-kertoi Jasmin Kansikas kisan jälkeen.




-Viivalla oli kaikki Euroopan viimevuosien kärkinimet, joten kilpailun alkuvauhti oli kova, jouduin starttaamaan takaa, mutta ajoin kärkiporukassa ensimmäisen kierroksen eli 45km. Tunsin kyllä, että nyt mennään punaisella, enkä voinut toisella kierroksella enää vastata kärkiryhmän vauhtiin. Sijoitus olisi ollut parempi, jos olisin ajanut alussa pienemmällä kaasulla, mutta tämä meni nyt näin-, kommentoi sijalle 15 päätynyt Vastaranta. Valtteri Revon mukaan kisavauhti oli tosi kova, ensimmäisessä pitkässä mäessä jalat olivat hapoilla eikä mäki noussut kuten yleensä ja porukkaa lappoi ohi, mutta toisella kierroksella pysyin vähän paremmin kyydissä. Revon sijoitus EM-kilpailuissa oli 52.





_Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team_

----------


## kmw



----------


## Concorde

Huippua! Mieletöntä!  Superonnittelut Jasulle naapuripitäjästä!

----------


## -mustikka-

Hienoa Jasu, uskoit itseesi ja iskit paikan tullen. Onnittelut!

----------


## Mihail

Onneksi vaan paljon menestyksestä! Pertun kuvatukset ei nävy.

----------


## pööräilijä

Kiitos palautteesta, kokeillaan nyt uudestaan!

----------


## Concorde

... ja kunnon tonkka pilsneriä palkinnoksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Grandi66

Onnea Jasmin.

Sent from my B1-A71 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## villef

> ... ja kunnon tonkka pilsneriä palkinnoksi



Palautuminenkin lähtee kunnolla liikkeelle  :Leveä hymy: 
Kovat on tulokset!

----------


## pööräilijä



----------


## J T K

Onnea mestarille, mahtava juttu!

----------


## Ski

ONNEKSI OLKOON !! Hienoja saavutuksia koko tiimiltä !!!  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Onneee!!!  :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## Petukka

Vastaranta ja Kallio voittoihin Ufs Hörnli-mäkikisassa





Sveitsissä ajettava Ufs Hörnli-mäkikilpailu sai suomalaisen Medilaser-Specialized-tiimiinkuuluvan voittajan sekä miehissä että naisissa. Kilpailussa ajetaan 12km ja 700 nousumetriä ylös Hörnli-vuorelle. Miesten kilpailussa ratkaisu voitosta käytiin Jukka Vastarannan ja Ralf Näffin välillä.  Kilpakumppani Ralf Näf on yksi maailman nopeimmista XCM, XCO ja XCE-kuskeista. 
-Lähdettiin kahdestaan irti ja taisteltiin mies miestä vastaan. Minulla on ollut hyvä harjoittelufiilis ja voitto kertoi että kunnossa ollaan. Ralf väsähti lopussa ja pari kaveria kiilasi väliin, ei nekään mitään jalattomia kavereita olleet. Tuska tällaisessa kisassa on melkoinen, mutta onneksi ei tarvitse ihan heti tulla alas, -totesi Vastaranta kilpailun jälkeen.
Naisissa Sonja Kallio avasi kilpailukautensa voitolla.
-Kyllä taso Sveitsissä on joka kisassa kova, joten tyytyväinen pitää olla tähän kauden avaukseen, totesi voittaja Sonja Kallio maalissa.

MIEHET
37:46 Vastaranta Jukka Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team
39:40 Alig Mathias
40:51 Mischler Roland
40:53 Näf Ralph 79 BMC-Team
…….

NAISET
53:40 Kallio Sonja 
54:32 Hänz Tamara 
58:26 Rothweiler Maja

----------


## Grandi66

Onnea voittajille. Mahtavaa tulosta.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Petukka

Vastaranta voittoihin Sveitsissä viikonlopun kilpailuissa

Jukka Vastaranta (Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team) ajoi Sveitsissä viikonlopun aikana kaksi voittoa. Lauantaina oli vuorossa mäkikilpailu  Kreuzegg Classic. Matkan pituus oli 15km ja nousua tuli 700 metriä. Naisten sarjassa Sonja Kallio (Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team) oli toinen.
-Kunto on ollut melkoinen viime viikot, mäkikisa oli rankka kuten ne aina ovat, mutta jalka oli hyvä. Sain hyviä päänahkoja, kisan kakkonen Konny Looser jäi 2 ½ minuuttia ja on U23 maratonin Euroopan mestari parin vuoden takaa ja ajaa ammatikseen maratoneja, -totesi Jukka Vastaranta kilpailun jälkeen.
-Olosuhteet olivat rankat, viimeiset 3 km ajettiin lumisateessa ja maassa oli 5cm lunta kuraan sekoitettuna. Olen tyytyväinen toiseen sijaani,-kertoi Sonja Kallio. Naisten sarjan voitti Saksan Bettina Uhlig kahden minuutin erolla Kallioon.

Miehet:
1.  Jukka Vastaranta, Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team        00:47:23
2.  Konny Looser, Sheeler iSX Pro Team                      00:49:55
3.  Mathis Alig, Calanda Racing Team              00:50:06



Naiset:
1.     Bettina Uhlig, Wheeler-iXS-Team                01:02:49
2.     Sonja Kallio, Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team     01:04:44
3.     Maja Rothweiler, Thömus Team                  01:09:20



Sunnuntaina ajettiin Sveitsin EKC-Cup sarjaa XCO:ssa. Rata on melko tasainen, mutta kylmät ja märät olosuhteet tekivät radasta raskaan. Kilpailussa ajettiin 10 kierrosta 2.9km pituista rataa.
-Isojen nousujen puuttuessa en voinut ratkaista kisaa nousuissa, joten se meni vähän taktikoinniksi. Oli vahva olo, mutta vahva oli kisan kakkonenkin. Sain jätettyä hänet vasta toiseksi viimeisellä kierroksella.  Sonja on päässyt hyvään kisavireeseen,  ja on vakiinnuttanut Sveitsin kisoissa paikkansa kolmen parhaan joukossa. Itsellä on kolmen kisan voittoputki, tästä on hyvä jatkaa eteenpäin, -kommentoi tyytyväinen Vastaranta viikonlopun jälkeen.

Miehet:
       1. Jukka Vastaranta, Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team         01:18:52
       2. Marcel Bartholet, Wheeler Swiss Team                   01:19:36
       3. Jurg Graft, bskGraf-Rollmat-Koba MTB-Team       01:20:37
Naiset:
       1. Sabrina Mauret, bskGraf-Rollmat-Koba MTB-Team          01:07:15
       2. Sabrina Baumgartner, Raiffeisen Bikeshop                        01:09:10
       3. Sonja Kallio, Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team      01:11:53


Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team lehdistötiedote

Kuvia tulee, kunhan kuvavastaava Perttu laittaa niitä näkyviin :Hymy:

----------


## pööräilijä



----------


## Grandi66

Iso peukku Jukalle ja Sonjalle.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MTBwannabe

http://www.hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/46...?device=tablet

----------


## Petukka

Vastaranta neljänteen peräkkäiseen voittoon Sveitsissä

Medilaser-Specialized Teamin kuski Jukka Vastaranta voitti jälleen Sveitsissä 16.6. ajetussa XC EKZ-cupissa. Rata kisassa oli varsin raateleva kovine nousuineen ja yli 30 asteen helle lisäsi kisan vaativuutta. Kisassa mukana oli myös maailman ranking 5 Fabian Giger.

Jukan kommentti:

-Harjoittelin edeltävällä viikolla tiistai-torstai 21 tuntia kolmeen päivään Maraton Maailmanmestaruuskilpailut mielessä. Kunto oli siis hiukan arvoitus noinkin kovan treenin jälkeen. Ajoimme koko kilpailun Gigerin kanssa yhdessä enkä ollut liian kovilla. Tunsin, että jalassa olisi yksi voimapaukku käytettävänä. Käytin sen 2km ennen maalia radan kovimman nousun päällä olevassa kurakossa ja Giger jäi kuin seinään. Tunne on uskomaton, sillä Giger on tällä hetkellä Maailman cupissa voittajaehdokas ja Sveitsin paras kuski. Tällainen tulos lämmittää mieltä. Jännää on katsoa voittaako Giger ensi viikonloppuna Euroopanmestaruuden. Itse en ole viivalla, silla tähtään Maratonin MM-kilpailuihin, jotka ajetaan kahden viikon kuluttua Itävallassa.

----------


## Petukka

Ohoh, hopeaa tulikin postauksessa  :Hymy:

----------


## sveitsinjukka

laitan pari kuvaa mitkä löysin paikallislehdestä. http://www.zol.ch/sport/Rumliker-Fin...story/14743866

tämä on viimeiseltä kierrokselta. giger on jo pudonnut.


tässä giger irvistelee vielä perässä mutta vauhti on liikaa.




jukka on cupin johtajanpaidassa siksi tuommoinen vaalean sininen normi medilaserin sijaan.

----------


## MTBVespa

Go, Jukka go!

----------


## -mustikka-

Maastopyöräilyn maratonmatkan maailmanmestaruuskilpailut ajettiin  vaativalla radalla Itävallan Brixenthalissa. Miesten kilpailun  kokonaismatka oli 94km, jonka aikana nousua tuli 4400m.
   Kilpailu saatiin ajaa kuivissa ja viileissä olosuhteissa, vaikka  viikonlopuksi oli luvattu rankkoja sateita. Miesten reitillä oli noin  nejä kilometrin korkuista nousua, naisilla nousumetrejä oli hieman yli  3000m.
 Miesten mestaruuteen ajoi kokenut sveitsiläinen Sauser, jolle tämä  oli jo kolmas maratonmestaruus. Hopeaa sai vahvana mäkimiehenä tunnettu  itävaltalainen Alban Lakata. Miehet tiputtivat viimeisessä nousussa  pronssille sijoittuneen Kolumbian Hektor Paezin ja taistelivat  mestaruudesta viimeisessä laskussa. Lakata oli pettynyt tappioon  kotiseudullaan ja kotiyleisön edessä.
 - Ajoin Sauserin perässä viimeistä laskua ja odotin  loppukirikamppailua, mutta tein ajovirheen ja menetin muutaman  ratkaisevan sekunnin, jolloin hän pääsi karkuun. Ehkä huomenna osaan jo  iloita hopeamitalista, totesi Lakata kisan jälkeen.
 Suomen Jukka Vastaranta ajoi nousujohteisen kisan ja oli tyytyväinen sijoitukseensa.
 - Tänään oli viivalla koko maailman maastopyöräparhaimmisto ja sain  ajettua hyvän kisan. Aloitin rauhallisesti ja nostin sijoitusta koko  ajan. Viimeisessä mäessä oli porukkaa jo melko huonossa hapessa, joku  oksenti ja joku ajeli puolitiedottomana, nostin sijoitustani vielä pari  pykälää. Viimeinen lasku oli melko paha, taisi olla joku vanha  DH(alamäkiajo)-rata. Ajoin sen minkä uskalsin, ja hyvin se meni.
 Vastaranta jäi voittajalle 18 minuuttia ja tavoitteena olleeseen  kymppisijaan 2 min. Suomen toisen edustajan, Valtteri Revon, sijoitus  oli 90.
 - Kunto ei ole kohdillaan, tänään ei jaksanut ajaa, erityisesti  viimeinen mäki meni ihan lenkkivauhtia, totesi pettynyt Repo kisan  jälkeen.
 Naisten mestaruuden vei Norjan Gunn-Rita Dahle, toiseksi ajoi viime  viikonloppuna Sella Rondan voittanut Englannin Sally Bigham ja pronssin  vei Sveitsin Esther Susse.
 -_ Medilaser-Specializedin lehdistötiedote_

----------


## -mustikka-



----------


## Petukka

Tsekki Kristian Hynek Dolomite Superbiken voittoon, Vastaranta 9.

Italiassa ajettiin tänään UCI:n maratonsarjaan kuuluva Dolomite Superbike-kilpailu. Mieten reitin pituus oli 113 km, vertikaalista nousua kisassa tuli 3400m, naisilla vastaavat luvut olivat 80km/2307m.  Vaativuuden lisäksi kilpailureitti on ehkä yksi kauneimmista maratoneista maailmassa, siksi kilpailuun osallistuu ammattilaisten perään pari tuhatta harrastajaa.
Kristian Hynek käytti kilpailuun aikaa 4.25, toiseksi tuli tämän vuoden MM-maraton hopeamitalisti Alban Lakata häviten voittajalle 1.51 minuuttia, pronssia vei Sveitsin Lukas Buchli 6.36  voittajaa perässä.  Suomen Jukka Vastaranta edusti Medilaser-Specialized-tiimiä sijoittuen yhdeksänneksi 16.30 voittajasta. Toinen saman tiimin edustaja Valtteri Repo oli 45.  jääden voittajalle 53 minuuttia.
Kilpailu käytiin tänään Hynekin komennossa, hän johti kilpailua heti alusta lähtien eikä luovuttanut  päiväin aikana piikkipaikkaa. –Minulla oli tänään yksinkertaisesti vain nousuissa enemmän voimaa,  Alban antoi kaikkensa MM-kisoissa viime viikonloppuna, -totesi voittaja maalissa. Hopeamitalisti Lakata oli maalissa väsynyt mutta tyytyväinen. –Hynek oli liian vahva, minulla oli vaikeaa mutta olen tyytyväinen, aina ei voi voittaa, -kommentoi Lakata.
Jukka Vastarannalla on tästä kilpailusta hyviä sijoituksia, 2010 hän oli neljäs, 2011 kolmas, viime vuonna hän keskeytti kaatumisen takia.  –Tänään ensimmäiset  kolmen nousua olivat vaikeita, jalat olivat  viime viikonlopun MM-kisoista tukossa ja olin melko kaukana, mutta loppuajo oli hyvää ja sain noustua ihan kelpo sijalle, -totesi Vastaranta kilpailun jälkeen ja jatkoi: -Nyt on vuorossa lepoa ja seuraavaksi kilpailen Suomessa XCO:n SM-ja PM-kisoissa. Valtteri Repo ajoi kovatasoisessa kilpailussa kelpo sijoituksen ollen 45. –Olen tyytyväinen kisaan, ero kärkeen supistui 15 minuuttia viime viikonlopusta, lämmin keli, upea reitti ja huolto toimi loistavasti, - kommentoi Repo.
Naisten sarjassa voiton vei toisen kerran peräkkäin MM-hopeamitalisti  Englannin Sally Bigham. Aikaa Bigham käytti 3.46, toiseksi tuli Italian Elna Gaddoni 13.35 voittajalle hävinneenä., kolmannen sijan vei Italian XCO-mestari Daniele Veronesi 18.26  voittajaa jäljessä.

Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Team lehdistötiedote






http://services.datasport.com/2013/m...ti/RANG169.HTM

----------


## MTBVespa

Nettisivut aika kuolleet?

----------


## Petukka

Jukka Vastaranta ja Noora Kanerva XCO:n Pohjoismaiden mestareiksi


Hyvinkäällä ajettiin UCI:n kategorian 2 kisat, jotka olivat samalla  XCO:n  Pohjoismaiden avoimet mestaruuskilpailut. Miehet ajoivat 4.0 km pituista rataa kahdeksan kertaa, naiset kiersivät reitin 6 kertaa jolloin kokonaismatkaksi kertyi vastaavasti 32 ja 24km.  Reitti oli vauhdikas sisältäen kuitenkin kivikko-osuuksia sekä jyrkkiä nousuja ja laskuja.
Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Teamissa  Euroopassa ammattilaisena ajava Jukka Vastaranta ei antanut muille mahdollisuuksia johtaen kisaa ensimmäisestä kierroksesta lähtien.
-Alussa katselin kun norjalainen lähti todella lujaa, mutta perässä pysyn kuitenkin melko helposti. Kiristin sitten vauhtia ja muut alkoivat tasaisesti jäämään. Eroa oli vähän hankala tehdä, kivikot piti ajaa täysiä ja niissä sitä eroa sitten syntyi. Rata oli mukava mutta raskas. Kramppeja piti välttää, kaiken kaikkiaan jalka oli hyvä, paljon parempi kuin SM-kisoissa pari viikkoa sitten-, totesi kisan voittaja Jukka Vastaranta. Hopea-ja pronssimitali meni Norjan maajoukkueajureille,  hopeaa vei Sondre Kristiansen ja pronssia Ole Hem. Medilaser-Specializedin toinen kuljettaja , Valtteri Repo sijottui neljänneksi ja oli tyytyväinen ajoonsa:     -Nyt alkaa ajo jo tuntua mukavalta vaikean  alkukauden jälkeen.
Naisten sarjassa KorsKa:n Noora Kanerva otti kärkipaikan ensimmäisen kierroksen aikana eikä siitä enää luopunut voittaen näin Pohjoismaiden mestaruuden.
Hopeaa vei Medilaser-Specializedin 19-vuotias Jasmin Kansikas joka oli tyytyväinen ajoonsa:  -Hyvin kulki ja ajo tuntui hyvältä. Pronssi meni Vaasan Pia Niemiselle.
Järjestävän seuran HyPy:n Tommi Halonen piti kilpailua onnistuneena ja kommentoi: -Saamme  Suomeen ensi vuonna eri seuroille kolme kansainvälistä maastopyöräkilpailua, näin suomalaisilla on mahdollisuus kerätä tärkeitä UCI-pisteitä jotka määräävät Euroopan kilpailussa lähtöryhmän, perältä on hankala kilpailun aikana nousta kärkikahinoihin.


Medilaser-Specializedin lehdistötiedote

----------


## Petukka

> Nettisivut aika kuolleet?



Totta, että sisältö ei ole ajan hermolla. Puuttuu selkeä vastuunkanto ja ohjeistus. Yritetään saada elvytettyä  :Hymy:

----------


## MTBVespa

> Totta, että sisältö ei ole ajan hermolla. Puuttuu selkeä vastuunkanto ja ohjeistus. Yritetään saada elvytettyä



Great!

----------


## MTBwannabe

http://hevoskuuri.fi/pyoraily/5179-m...?device=tablet





> Mikko Vastaranta avaa tulevan kauden toukokuussa ja hänen ehdottamat  pääkilpailut ovat kolme Suomessa järjestettävää UCI:n kategoria kisaa

----------


## Chossen One

Valtteri Revon nettisivuilla lukee, että hän tulee ajamaan ensi kaudella Rosen pyörillä. Onko tilanne sama kaikille tiimin jäsenille ja tuleeko myös tiimin nimeen muutoksia?

----------


## Flatus

> Valtteri Revon nettisivuilla lukee, että hän tulee ajamaan ensi kaudella Rosen pyörillä. Onko tilanne sama kaikille tiimin jäsenille ja tuleeko myös tiimin nimeen muutoksia?



Mikko Vastaranta korvaa Repon Medilaser Spessussa kaudella 2014. Repo ajaa Pyöräpojat-Medilaserissa 2014, mistä johtuu kalustomuutos. Tai näin olen ymmärtänyt.

----------


## -mustikka-

VASTARANTA 7. BELGIASSA

Rion Olympialaisiin tähtäävä Medilaser-Specializedin Jukka Vastarannan  tämän kauden toinen kilpailu oli  tänään Roc D´Ardenne  Belgiassa.  Kilpailu oli 81,2km mittainen maastopyörämaraton ja sisälsi  vertikaalista nousua  2212 metriä.
Keli oli tänään Belgiassa aurinkoinen ja lämpötila +12 astetta, reitti  sisälsi paljon pieniä 5:n minuutin nousuja ollen erittäin nopea.
-Hyvin toimi pyörä ja mieskin, mutta lopullinen terävyys voitosta  taistelemiseen vielä puuttui, mutta eiköhän se sieltä tule kun kauteni  on vasta alussa ja harjoituskausi on ollut hyvä ja ehjä. Olin vielä 20km  ennen maalia kärkiviisikossa, josta  kuitenkin tipahdin ja ajelin  sitten yksin maaliin. Lopussa pari kaveria vielä kiilasi ohi, joten  lopputuloksissa olin 7. Kisojen kautta tulee sitä kovuutta, jotta voi  taistella voitosta, ei nuo marginaalit tänäänkään isoja olleet, totesi  Vastaranta kilpailun jälkeen.
Voiton tänään vei  italialaisessa tiimissä ajava tanskalainen Sören Nissen. Virallisia tuloksia  ja aikoja odotellaan vielä.

http://www.sport.be/rocdardenne/2014/fr/
http://prod.chronorace.be/Classement...43352846991365


4.5.2014 Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Teamin lehdistötiedote

----------


## Petukka

VASTARANTA VIIDES MAASTOPYÖRÄILYN MM-KILPAILUSSA, RENGASRIKKO VEI EHKÄ MITALIN?


Maastopyöräilyn MM-kisat Pietermaritzburgissa, Etelä-Afrikassa 29.6.2014

Tänään ajettiin kaikkien aikojen suomalainen miespyöräilytulos maastopyöräilyn MM-kisoissa. Medilaser-Specializedin kapteeni Jukka Vastaranta edusti Suomea ja ajoi huiman kilpailun kaikkien maailman maastopyöräilyhuippujen seassa. Jukka ei kunnioittanut ketään, oli mukana kärkijoukossa koko ajan, ajoi kiinni rengasrikosta huolimatta ja vielä viimeisellä kymmenellä kilometrillä nosti sijoitustaan viidenneksi ohittaen mm. kaksinkertaisen maailmanmestari Paulissenin. Kisan voittaja Tsekin Kulhavy lähti omille teilleen 50 km:n kohdalla ja dominoi kilpailua maaliin asti.
Kilpailumatka miehillä oli 95km (3150 nousumetriä) ja naisilla 74km. Reitti koostui kahdesta kierroksesta, joista ensimmäinen oli 74km, ja toisen miesten ajaman lisälenkin pituus oli 21km.  Etukäteen arveltiin miesten voittajan ajavan noin 4.20 ajalle.   Pidemmällä lenkillä ajettiin erilaisilla pinnoitteilla hyvin erilaisten ekosysteemien läpi, kun taas jälkimmäinen lyhyempi lenkki oli teknisempi  sisältäen polkuja, lyhyitä jyrkkiä nousuja ja laskuja. Kilpailupaikalla satoi muutama päivä sitten, mutta reitti oli pääosin kuiva, sää aurinkoinen ja lämpötila yli 20C. Kilpailuun osallistui 136 kilpailijaa 31:sta maasta. Ennakkosuosikkina oli 38-vuotias nelinkertainen maailmanmestari Sveitsin Christoph Sauser, mutta lähtöviivalla olivat kaikki maailman kärkikuljettajat, mm. aikaisemmat maailmanmestarit Sveitsin  Ralph Naef,   Belgian Roel Paulissen,   Itävallan Alban Lakata ja  Kreikan Periklis Ilias. Muita vahvoja osallistujia olivat myös  Saksan Karl Platt, Urs Hyber, Steffen Thurm, Kolumbian  Hector Paez, sekä XCO-spesialistit  Tsekin Jaroslav Kulhavy. Suomen Jukka Vastarannalla on lajista mm.  EM-hopea sekö 8. tila MM-kisoissa 2011, viime vuonna Vastaranta oli Itävallan yli 4400 metriä kokonaisnousua sisältävässä kilpailussa 14.
Etukäteen Vastaranta luonnehti tunnelmia seuraavasti: - ”Olo on ihan hyvä. Alpentourin neljän päivän kisassa sai kärsiä, sen jälkeen lihaksia hierottiin 2 tuntia päivässä. Rata on rankka, mennään ylös alas koko ajan,  lisäksi on joitakin pomppuisia peltojen ylityksiä, missään ei pääse helpolla. Lujaa mennään heti alusta, saa nähdä milloin porukka menee palasiksi.”
Kilpailu alkoi vahvalla iskulla heti ensimmäiseen mäkeen, jossa pääjoukko meni palasiksi. Puolessavälissä johdossa oli Tsekin Jaroslav Kulhavy minuutin erolla Kreikan Periklis Iliakseen. Kolmantena tässä vaihessa oli Belgian Paulissen., neljäntenä  Itävallan Alban  Lakata, viidentenä Puolan Wawak, kuudentena  Suomen Jukka Vastaranta  erittäin vahvan näköisellä ajolla. Ennakkosuosikki Sauser oli jäänyt kärjestä 3 ½ minuuttia teknisen ongelma, ilmeisesti rengasrikon vuoksi. Sveitsin Naef joutui luopumaan kisasta tässä vaiheessa, samoin Kristian Hynek.
74km.n kohdalla johdossa oli  edellen Kulhavy ja Alban Lakata oli noussut toiseksi. Kolmantena oli  puolalainen Wawak, neljäntenä Periklis ja viidentenä Paulissen. Sauser oli noussut kuudeneksi ja Jukka Vastaranta ajoi seitsemäntenä.
85 kilometrin kohdalla  Sauser oli noussut kolmanneksi, kuudenneksi oli noussut Sveitsin Urs Huber ja Vastaranta oli edelleen seitsemäntenä. Lopussa Suomen Jukka Vastaranta laittoi kaiken peliin ja nosti sijoituksen viidenneksi ja piti sen loppuun asti. Tämä tulos on kaikkien aikojen ennätys suomalaisessa miespyöräilyssä.
Vastaranta kommentoi kilpailua maalialueella:-”Lähdin toisesta rivistä, mutta alussa oli heti kasa, ja jäin sijalle 50. Näin Lakatan ja ajelin hänen kanssaan, porukkaa tippui sekä oikealta että vasemmalta. Itsellä ei ollut huolen häivää, näin hyvää tunnetta ei ole ollut kymmeneen vuoteen. Oli hienoa ajaa puolessavälissä kymppisakissa ja tietää, että paukkuja riittää. Matkalla minulla oli rengasrikko, paikkausvaahdon jälkeen jouduin ajamaan tussulla kumilla viisi kilometriä, ennen kuin sain uuden renkaan alle. Koko touhuun meni varmaan kolme minuuttia, eli hyvinkin saattoi olla että mitali meni siinä. Viimeinen kaksikymmentä kilometriä oli yhtä juhlaa, ohitin neljä kaveria.  Viimeinen mäki oli tosin aivan hirveä, mutta noudatin vanhan liiton taktiikkaa: siinä vaiheessa kun jalat ovat aivan loppu, ei kuin isompaa pykälää silmään. Tämä on kovin saavutus  suomen miespyöräilyssä tähän asti, aivan uskomaton tunne!”-totesi iloinen Vastaranta hyväkuntoisena maalissa.

1. Jaroslav Kulhavy Tsekki    4.15.58
2. Alban Lakata, Itävalta           4.19.19
3. Christoph Sauser, Sveitsi   4.20.11
4. Urs Huber Sveitsi             4.22.56

5. Jukka Vastaranta, Suomi  4.23.26
6. Bartlomiej Wawak, Puola  4.23.39
7. Roel Paulissen, Belgia          4.24.06
8. Robert Mennen, Saksa         4.25.45
9. Periklis Ilias, Kreikka            4.26.56
10.Moritz Milatz Saksa            4.27.10


Medilaser-Specializedin lehdistotiedote 29.6.2014





Tulokset:
http://www.mtbworldchamps.co.za/results.html

MM-kisojen kotisivu:
http://www.mtbworldchamps.co.za/index.html
Reittiprofiili:
http://www.mtbworldchamps.co.za/course.html
Osanottajat, miehet:
http://www.mtbworldchamps.co.za/docu...%20-%20Men.PDF
Osanottajat, naiset:
http://www.mtbworldchamps.co.za/docu...0-%20Women.PDF

----------


## -mustikka-

Norjan Hortenissa ajettiin lauantaina 16. päivä elokuuta  Norjan XCO Cupin osakilpailu, joka oli samalla UCI:n C1-kategorian kisa.  Tämä tarkoitti sitä, että olympiapisteitä oli jälleen jaossa. Kisarata  oli ennakolta Norja Cupin haastavin niin teknisesti kuin fyysisestikin.  Mukaan oli ilmottautunut kovia nimiä niin Norjasta, Ruotsista,  Israelista, Englannista, Puolasta kuin Suomestakin. Kisan  ennakkosuosikki oli teknisten ratojen spesialisti Ruotsin Mathias  Wengelin. 
Miesten kisa koostui kuudesta täydestä  kierroksesta ja matkaa kertyi 26 km, kisa saatiin ajaa kuivissa  olosuhteissa. Hieman yli neljän kilometrin kierros koostui yhdestä  pitkästä kilometrin noususta, muutoin rata oli teknistä kivikkoa,  kaarrosta, töppärettä, kivistä polkua ylös ja alas.
Ensimmäisen  kierroksen aikana  ajettiin tosi lujaa ja kärkeen muodostui neljän  miehen ryhmä, Ruotsin Wengelin, Suomen Vastaranta, Norjan Kjoren ja  Tanskan Carstensen. Toisella kierroksella tanskalainen tippui nousuun ja  norjalainen jäi kärkikaksikosta 10 sekuntia. Wengelin ja Vastaranta  ajoivat kisaa omaa vauhtiaan, kunnes viimeiseillä kierroksella  Vastaranta iski nousuun ja ajoi saamansa etumatkan turvin voittoon.
Vastaranta  kommentoi tunnelmiaan: - Olotila oli aamulla ihan OK, vaikka olen  kärsinyt hieman kurkkukivusta. Eka kierros ajettiin lujaa, ja toisella  kierroksella jäin kaksin Wengelinin kanssa kun muut nuupahtivat   nousuun, ja saatiin ajaa kahdestaan sopivaa vauhtia. Radassa oli yksi  rankka osuus, muutoin piti jaksaa kiihdytellä kivikkojen välillä ja ajaa   täysiä mutta tarkasti, virheitä ei saanut tehdä, eikä tosin  ajatellakaan. Wengelin on tosi vahva, vähän isompi kaveri ja ainoa  konsti oli tiputtaa se mäessä. Viimeisellä kierroksella lähdin kilometrin mäkeen heti alusta täysiä ja kyllä tuntui lopussa hirveältä,  Wengelin seurasi, mutta 50 metriä ennen huippua kaveri meni ihan  romuksi, sain keulaa 10-15 sekuntia. Loppu piti ajaa sitten taas täysiä  mutta ilman virheitä. Maalissa ero oli selvä ja tuntui tosi hienolta,  sain 60 pistettä olympialaisiin!


Medilaser-Specialized MTB-Teamin Norjan viikonloppu jatkui vahvoissa merkeissä Norjan Hortenissa.  
Sunnuntaina ajettiin C2-kategorian kisa, eli kisan pistetaso oli hieman matalampi. Lauantaina Jukka Vastaranta voitti ykköskategorian kisan miesten Elite-sarjan. Sunnuntaina ajettiin hieman märemmissä olosuhteissa, yön sateiden jäljiltä kivillä oli hieman kuraa, joten rata oli jonkin verran liukkaampi. Kilpailumatka oli sama, kuusi kierrosta eli 26km, M18-sarjassa 4 kierrosta.
Miesten kilpailu alkoi kovalla vauhdilla, Tanskan Carstensenilla oli kovat menohalut ja hän veti joukkoa ensimmäiset pari kierrosta. Vauhti oli liiankin kovaa, kärkimiehet kävivät kyljellään vuorollaan. Suomen Jukka Vastaranta ajoi tarkasti, mutta otti hänkin pari kertaa kontaktia norjalaiseen mäntyyn mutta suomalainen mies oli kovempi ja pystyi jatkamaan matkaa. Kolmannella kierroksella tapahtui kisan ratkaisu, Wengelin karkasi ja ajoi voittoon.
Vastaranta kertoi kisan kulusta: - Pikkuisen oli kivikko liukkaampaa kuin eilen, vähän mutaa mutta hyvin kuitenkin ajettavissa. Pari kierrosta ajettiin vähän riskillä, mutta ehjänä säilyttiin. Kolmannen kierroksen ylämäen jälkeen Wengelin ajoi polulla karkuun, edessäni tanskalainen ei pysynyt perässä eikä siinä minulle ohituspaikkoja ollut. Alamäessä Wengelin on vahva ja lisäsi johtoaan. Ylämäessä hyvästelin tanskalaisen ja ajoin pari kierrosta 30 sekuntia Wengelinin takana, taakse oli eroa saman verran. Ei siinä oikein voi sijoitusta parantaa, kun sen minkä ylämäessä saa kiinni, menettää alamäessä kun joutuu yksin tarkasti laskemaan. Hirveitä riskejä ei voinut ottaa, joten ajattelin tänään varmistaa kakkostilan, hyvältä sekin tuntuu ja pisteitä tuli taas laariin! Wengelinillä oli tänään vähän pakko voittaa, parempi että voitot menivät näin päin. 
M18-sarjassa Medilaser MTB-teamiä edustava kotimaisia kilpailuita hallinnut KorsKa:n Sasu Halme sijoitettiin lähdössä takariviin, vaikka hän eilen ajoi viidenneksi kahdesta rengasrikosta huolimatta. –Jouduin lähtemään takaa, mutta onnistuin nostamaan sijoitustani ja ajoin jo lopussa toisena, mutta teknisellä pätkällä ote herpaantui ja kaveri pääsi kuittaamaan ohi. Jäin hopeasta neljä sekuntia, mutta aina pitää olla tyytyväinen kansainvälisen kisan podium-paikkaan, - kommentoi Sasu Halme kilpailun jälkeen. Medilaser MTB Teamin Toni Tähti ajoi tänään miesten Elite-sarjassa sijalle 16.

Medilaser-Specializedin lehdistötiedote

----------


## -mustikka-

Maastopyöräilyn maratonmatkan, XCM:n, suomenmestaruuksista ajettiin tänään Hyvinkäällä järjestetyissä kilpailuissa.  Etukäteen reitin teknisyyttä spekuloitiin ja kisan katsottiin suosivan teknisesti taitavia kuljettajia. Kilpailureitti kulki Rajamäen ja Hyvinkään Seitsemän Veljeksen reitillä. Se oli erittäin vaihteleva sisältäen paljon teknisiä kohtia, pitkospuita, mutta myös vähän nopeakulkuista, kovapohjaista metsäpolkua ja latu-uraa. Etukäteen voittoajaksi veikattiin 3h30min, joten tästä jo tiedettiin että SM-kilpailu tulee olemaan yksi kovimmista XCM:n suomenmestaruuskilpailuista.
Miesten kilpailussa kisaan lähti ennakkosuosikkina Medilaser-Specializedin Jukka Vastaranta,   TVC:n Henri Ojala sekä OTC:n Kusti Kittilä lukeutuivat myös suosikkeihin. Ensimmäisellä polkupätkällä Jukka Vastaranta iski, mutta onnistui repimään eroa Ojalaan ja Kittilään vain noin 30:n sekuntiin. Kymmenen kilometrin kohdalla Vastarannalla  meni rengas ja hän menetti johtonsa. Ojala ja Kittilä painuivat omille teilleen, kun Vastaranta juoksi pyöränsä kanssa seuraavaan huoltoon, josta hän lähti jahtaamaan voittoa sijalta viisi.
Vastaranta kommentoi kilpailun kulkua:-Iskin ekalla polkupätkällä, mutta  eroa hankala oli saada noin  hitaalla pätkällä. Kun rengas meni, päätin juosta huoltoon, koska korjaus ei välttämättä onnistu. Sain uuden renkaan alle, ja lähdin ajamaan Henkkaa ja Kustia kiinni sijalta viisi. Teknisillä pätkillä ero kaventui hitaammin, mutta helpommilla selvemmin. Sain Ojalan kiinni 7 kilometriä ennen maalia ja pystyin ajamaan vajaan minuutin voittoon. Kova kisa ja raskas rata, kyllä tässä tietää ajaneensa. Paulin antamat väliajat joka välissä auttoivat uskomaan siihen, että vien tämän kisan, kiitteli Vastaranta liikkuvaa huoltoaan.  TVC:N Ojala ajoi hopealle ja  OTC:n Kusti Kittilä selvästi kolmannelle sijalle 7.46 voittajasta jääneenä. Neljänneksi ajoi nousukunnossa oleva Medilaser Teamin Valtteri Repo.
Naisten kilpailussa oli samanlainen tahti, Medilaser-Specializedin Sonja Kallio iski ensimmäisellä polkupätkällä selvään johtoon ja meni omia  menojaan. Kilpailun loppuvaiheessa Kallio kuuli, että pahin uhkaaja Sini Alusniemi joutui keskeyttämään, ja tieto pehmensi loppumatkan ajamista. Sonja Kallio kommentoi kisaansa: -Olen päässyt harjoittelemaan vasta alkukesästä kunnolla, joten kunto tuntuu pikkuhiljaa löytyvän. Raskas rata, mutta kyllä ajo kulki hyvin, varsinkin nopeilla pätkillä tuntui vauhtia löytyvän. Hienoa saada Suomi-paita päälle, ja ensi kaudelle on hyvä lähteä hyvässä kunnossa. Hopealle ajoi OPP:n Meiju Salmela 15.31 jääneenä ja pronssille PK-teamin Sari Orvola.
M-18-sarjan voitti Medilaser-teamiä ja KorsKa:a edustava Sasu Halme.

MIEHET
1
46
Jukka Vastaranta
P-P

3:05:59



2
1
Henri Ojala
TVC

3:06:44
+45


3
33
Kusti Kittilä
OTC

3:13:46
+7:46


4
37
Valtteri Repo
P-P

3:18:33
+12:33


5
30
Heikki Tukki
OTC

3:26:02
+20:03



NAISET
1
60
Sonja Kallio
P-P

3:52:24



2
58
Meiju Salmela
OP-P

4:07:56
+15:31


3
62
Sari Orvola
PK-Team

4:31:38
+39:13


4
61
Ruut Vähämetsä
KiiRi

4:44:46
+52:21


5
57
Sofia Kansikas
P-P

5:06:29
+1:14:05

----------


## Sanna04

Onkohan tästä Pro MTB tiimistä vielä mitään infoa missään? Villi arvaus, että liittyy jotenkin tähän ketjuun..

----------


## Jari Wiksten

> Onkohan tästä Pro MTB tiimistä vielä mitään infoa missään? Villi arvaus, että liittyy jotenkin tähän ketjuun..



Miten olisi promtb.info

----------


## Sanna04

Hyvä, kiitos.

----------


## hape72

Jukka ja Sonja ovat viettäneet talven Espanjassa harjoitellen ja ovat kerinneet ajamaan alkaneelle kaudelle jo kaksi kisaakin hyvällä menestyksellä.

Heidän kuulumisiaan voi seurata; http://medilasermtbteam.com/

----------


## hape72

Kotimainen kisakausi odottelee vielä maastopuolella alkuaan mutta tiedot Espanjasta kertovat hyvää, Jukka on aloittanut mukavasti vaikka Volcatissa taisi olla alussa ongelmia. 

Sonja on vetänyt huikeasti, sijoitukset 2. avausmarassa ja viime viikonloppuna Ranskassa 6. XCO kisoissa 2.(c2) ja 3.(c1) Volcatin kokonaiskisassa 5. (osuuksilla 3. 4. ja 8.) kielivät kehityksestä.

Toivottavasti jatko sujuu molemmilla vähintään yhtä hienosti.

http://medilasermtbteam.com/

----------


## -mustikka-

Jukka ja Sonja valittiin Bakun Euroopan Olympialaisiin!
Heidän lisäkseen myös Samuel Pökälä, Sari Saarelainen sekä Lotta Lepistö pääsevät mukaan maantiepyöräilyn puolelta.
Iso asia Suomen pyöräilylle!

----------


## noniinno

Mitäs Vastarannalle kuuluu kun on ollut hiljaista viime aikoina?

----------

